# HBO's Epic Miniseries, "John Adams"



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've seen the previews and read the book. This may end up being one of the most outstanding miniseries ever to have been on television.

http://www.hbo.com/films/johnadams/

It premiers March 16, 2008.

I'm really looking forward to it, especially being a Social Studies teacher and someone who has always been somewhat of a devotee of the Founding Fathers and the Revolutionary period.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

After reading David McCullough's book, I've been waiting for this, too.

The biggest problem may be Adams was not a nice guy. Abrasive and opinionated, he may not be sympathetic to the audience.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Funny you mentioned that, because while he and Jefferson were lifelong friends, they were political enemies.

BTW, an interesting tidbit: both Adams, the leading advocate of the _Declaration of Independence_, and Jefferson, its principal author, died on the same day--July 4, 1826, exactly 50 years to the day of the Declaration's adoption.

Eery, huh?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> After reading David McCullough's book, I've been waiting for this, too.
> 
> The biggest problem may be Adams was not a nice guy. Abrasive and opinionated, he may not be sympathetic to the audience.


Good thing there wasn't 24 hour news channels back then, our else we would have had a different second president.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

No matter how good it is, it's not worth the 14 bucks/month for HBO. Wait 2 months and rent the DVDs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Funny you mentioned that, because while he and Jefferson were lifelong friends, they were political enemies.
> 
> BTW, an interesting tidbit: both Adams, the leading advocate of the _Declaration of Independence_, and Kefferson, its principal author, died on the same day--July 4, 1826, exactly 50 years to the day of the Declaration's adoption.
> 
> Eery, huh?


I think that's called "convergence".

Any series HBO puts out is gonna be a quality show. The Tudors are about due back too. That's an excellent series too.

Have you read the two Teddy Roosevelt books recently (last 5 years) published? What a story and what a series they would make.

Rich


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Any series HBO puts out is gonna be a quality show.


That's not as true as it used to be, IMHO.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

My mind must be starting to go. I thought that this was already on a couple of years ago??? Or did PBS do something along the same lines?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ansky said:


> No matter how good it is, it's not worth the 14 bucks/month for HBO. Wait 2 months and rent the DVDs.


Or get the Premier package and get it cheaper.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, an interesting tidbit: both Adams, the leading advocate of the _Declaration of Independence_, and Kefferson, its principal author, died on the same day--July 4, 1826, exactly 50 years to the day of the Declaration's adoption.
> 
> Eery, huh?


The only question is, will HBO cancel it before we actually get to July 4, 1826?


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, an interesting tidbit: both Adams, the leading advocate of the _Declaration of Independence_, and Kefferson, its principal author, died on the same day--July 4, 1826, exactly 50 years to the day of the Declaration's adoption.
> 
> Eery, huh?


I always thought _Kefferson_ was one of the unsung heroes of the Revolution.:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> That's not as true as it used to be, IMHO.


I get the Showtime and HBO series mixed up. What HBO shows didn't you like? I don't know which station it's on, but I don't like Entourage. I always try to give ensemble shows a long look and I did watch the first season of Entourage. Just couldn't get into it. Can't read Elmore Leonard's books either.

Aside from Entourage and the Larry David show (he annoys me), I like them all. Even Carnivale. And Rome was great as was Deadwood. The Soprano's, wow!

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Dan Serafini said:


> I always thought _Kefferson_ was one of the unsung heroes of the Revolution.:lol:


Dumbass keyboard's keys are too small!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the news on the miniseries - I'll be looking for this.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Looking forward to this as well. As far as HBO, I like Entourage and Big Love, The Wire, Bill Maher, and their Mini-Series are always good. Five Days comes to mind.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I will be looking for it now as well, sounds interesting! I love period peices.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

rich584 said:


> What HBO shows didn't you like?


Tell Me That You Love Me. The new therapist one (can't even recall the name).



rich584 said:


> Aside from Entourage and the Larry David show (he annoys me), I like them all. Even Carnivale. And Rome was great as was Deadwood. The Soprano's, wow!


Liked Carnivale. Loved the Sopranos, Rome and Deadwood.

Am ticked off at HBO for the latter two (esp. Deadwood) ending too early.

Entourage, Larry David and Bill Maher do nothing for me. But I can see why others would like them.

I'll watch the Adams miniseries.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Deadwood was awesome, and I wish I had been able to see Rome from the beginning. I watched a couple episodes of Carnivale but it just confused me.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> Deadwood was awesome, and I wish I had been able to see Rome from the beginning. I watched a couple episodes of Carnival but it just confused me.


if you ask me, Deadwood was just getting interesting then they decide to pull the plug  .. Rome i tried watching the show, but like you didn't get to see it from the beginning.
Carnivale... i think that was the one about good and evil? i only caught the last two or three showings before they pulled the plug on it as well. maybe if i could have seen this one from the start i could understand what it was meant to be.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Exactly. Sopranos I never watched from the beginning so I refused to watch in the middle. I am just kind of anal about things like that


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd love it if _The Sopranos_ from day 1 were available for download on DOD.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I loved Sopranos, Deadwood, Curb, Carnivale, and even back as far as Dream On!! I like Big Love, couldn't get into Rome (watched about half the first season and it bored me to tears), hate Entourage, or the one about the Surfer dude. I watched Tell Me You love me, but found it kind of boring also (some decent sex scenes but not enough of them LOL), Love Bill Maher (but I miss New Rules, probably cut because of the writers strike), and the sports series and MANY of their documentaries. John Adams I will definitely watch as I love American History.

But, I think sometimes HBO tries to be hip and edgy just for the sake of being hip and edgy and their series lack real substance. This seems especially true lately with Entourage, and the new In Session. Honestly, I can't imagine watching 5 hours of people spouting their problems on screen a week. I guess this will appeal to the Dr. Phil set who want a bit of edge, but I have enough problems of my own to sit there and just listen to someone talk about their own.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I would agree to some extent with what you're saying, only I would defend HBO's hip and edgy thinking that did create all the great past series'. 
They really became the gold standard which IMO made the OTA networks realize they need to get their ducks in a row to compete. Now, with the exception of the writers' strike, we've all benefited from programs like Lost, House, etc. because of what HBO did.

As far as In Treatment, I actually found myself starting to get into it last night. Sometimes HBO stuff needs a bit of getting used to, but it's growing on me. 
In Treatment was actually created, and is directed by, Rodrigo Garcia, a great Director from Bogota who has done Six Feet Under, Sopranos, Big Love, Carnivale, among others.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006554/

I'm not leaving HBO anytime soon.



Steveknj said:


> But, I think sometimes HBO tries to be hip and edgy just for the sake of being hip and edgy and their series lack real substance. This seems especially true lately with Entourage, and the new In Session.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I would agree to some extent with what you're saying, only I would defend HBO's hip and edgy thinking that did create all the great past series'.
> They really became the gold standard which IMO made the OTA networks realize they need to get their ducks in a row to compete. Now, with the exception of the writers' strike, we've all benefited from programs like Lost, House, etc. because of what HBO did.
> 
> As far as In Treatment, I actually found myself starting to get into it last night. Sometimes HBO stuff needs a bit of getting used to, but it's growing on me.
> ...


Yes, I agree, that because they have been hip and edgy in the past, it has been the genesis of some great programming by both them, but other networks trying to emulate them. My point is, now it seems they try to be that way for the sake of being that way, not for the purpose of creating anything any good. Just put out something that is "out there" and they think people will watch. I don't think the quality of their newer shows is anywhere NEAR as good as the Sopranos or Deadwood. Not only were those shows edgy, but the stories were very compelling. Most of the characters in their new stuff I have had a hard time having any interest in.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I would have to agree with you on a series of missteps by HBO. 

It's almost like the sequels keep coming out which we know will never compare to the original. 

Again, not to be a fanboy, HBO is not like a traditional network, in that the more "independent-spirited" you get, the more you risk failure. And that's what I think they found - especially in situations that they were not completely in control of, as in the case of David Milch with Deadwood and John from Cincinnati. 

I still think, though, that HBO will come around again - and it won't be long.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Tell Me That You Love Me. The new therapist one (can't even recall the name).


That one was forgettable.



> Liked Carnivale.


Like Deadwood, Carnivale ended without any resolution. Rome probably stopped because there was an obvious divergence that would have resulted in an Alternate History story line.

As for the Sopranos, they could have run that forever.

Rich


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I think they could have run Sopranos forever too.

I LOVED the first season of Big Love - but the second focused too strongly on the compound and placed negativity on the idea of polygamy in general, which I felt they did not do the first season.


----------



## cyberl1 (Sep 24, 2007)

I cannot watch another show with Paul Giamati.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Rome probably stopped because there was an obvious divergence that would have resulted in an Alternate History story line.


I think Rome stopped because it was too expensive to make.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> I think they could have run Sopranos forever too.


I still find it difficult to believe that it is over.



> I LOVED the first season of Big Love - but the second focused too strongly on the compound and placed negativity on the idea of polygamy in general, which I felt they did not do the first season.


It's a difficult way of life compared to the usual monogamous life most of us live. I lived with a girl who espoused that faith and can tell you they are brainwashed from birth.

Rich


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Not all people who practice polyamory are Mormon, which is why I made the statement I did.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ulbonado said:


> I think Rome stopped because it was too expensive to make.


I believe you are correct. It was definitely an expensive show for HBO/BBC to make, and I guess the ratings didn't support the costs.

At least it ended with proper closure, as opposed to Deadwood (or Carnivale).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

This is true.

In fact, though, the FLDS (Fundamental Latter Day Saints) are the Polygamists most closely tied to the Mormons, but they are not Mormons. They broke off from the LDS Church in 1890, when the LDS banned plural marriage - mostly so they could gain Statehood (Utah).



Pink Fairy said:


> Not all people who practice polyamory are Mormon, which is why I made the statement I did.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Doesn't this topic belong in the "TV Show Talk" thread?

Mods, how about it?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Considering I posted this thread to refer specifically to a DirecTV/HBO programming series, no. I didn't intend to have this thread go so far off tangent, so let's bring it back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Considering I posted this thread to refer specifically to a DirecTV/HBO programming series, no. I didn't intend to have this thread go so far off tangent, so let's bring it back to the topic at hand.


Well, I'm missing something then ... I dont' see DIRECTV mentioned anywhere in this thread. Are you saying that DIRECTV was sponsoring the mini-series or produced it or something?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No, it's an epic miniseries broadcast by HBO on DirecTV. It's not an ongoing show or ongoing series.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So this really isn't specific to DIRECTV and it should be in the TV Talk Show forum, where all members of the DBSTalk community can contribute to the discussion. After all, Dish has HBO too ...


----------



## lightprism (Sep 26, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> I would have to agree with you on a series of missteps by HBO.
> 
> It's almost like the sequels keep coming out which we know will never compare to the original.
> 
> ...


So many folks I know were HOOKED on John From Cinn..... and when HBO suddenly pulled the plug on Milch a second time, we all felt cheated again. No catharsis - just story lines and characters that had been built left hanging.

I wonder if DirecTV has influence with HBO - as a large distributor of their product... I also wonder if DirecTV has the capability to provide much more accurate ratings info than Nielsen. Maybe great programming like Deadwood and John from Cinn could obtain more life?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> So this really isn't specific to DIRECTV and it should be in the TV Talk Show forum, where all members of the DBSTalk community can contribute to the discussion. After all, Dish has HBO too ...


But I don't have DISH, and I'm the only one who matters. !Devil_lol


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

lightprism said:


> So many folks I know were HOOKED on John From Cinn..... and when HBO suddenly pulled the plug on Milch a second time, we all felt cheated again. No catharsis - just story lines and characters that had been built left hanging.


Fool me once...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I was privledged to see a special "screening" of the first hour of "John Adams" and all I can say is that it is perhaps some of the best work I have seen in years.

Paul Giamatti as John Adams is nothing less than brilliant, were this a regular movie he would be a shoe in for an Oscar. 

Laura Linney as Abagail Adams, his wife is immensely believable.

I am not a fan of "documdramas" as a rule, but I plan on not missing a single episode of this series. It is good to see HBO getting back to what they do best.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Funny you mentioned that, because while he and Jefferson were lifelong friends, they were political enemies.
> 
> BTW, an interesting tidbit: both Adams, the leading advocate of the _Declaration of Independence_, and Jefferson, its principal author, died on the same day--July 4, 1826, exactly 50 years to the day of the Declaration's adoption.
> 
> Eery, huh?


oddly enough Jefferson is said to have died first, with Adams voicing the opinion as he was dying that Thomas Jefferson still survived. (Adams thought he was dying first)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> That's not as true as it used to be, IMHO.


That was finally proved to me with that POS John from Cincinnati. Nothing but a long drawn out kick in my sack.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> oddly enough Jefferson is said to have died first, with Adams voicing the opinion as he was dying that Thomas Jefferson still survived. (Adams thought he was dying first)


Indeed. Adams was reputed to have said on his deathbed, "So Jefferson survives me," or something like that, not knowing that Jefferson, in fact, had died a few hours earlier.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. Adams was reputed to have said on his deathbed, "So Jefferson survives me," or something like that, not knowing that Jefferson, in fact, had died a few hours earlier.


I believe the exact quote was Thomas Jefferson Survives.

(Lived in Massachusetts, seen where Adams lived. big fan of Jefferson)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's why I said "or something like that."


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That's why I said "or something like that."


peace, we are allies on this matter. The Revere house was cool, and I did not know that Grizzly Adams was a real person til I saw his grave.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just created my Auto Record Series Link: *AALL JOHN ADAMS / Category HIGH-DEF*

The MAKING OF specials start next Tuesday, March 4th!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I just created my Auto Record Series Link: *AALL JOHN ADAMS / Category HIGH-DEF*
> 
> The MAKING OF specials start next Tuesday, March 4th!


cool. looks to be one excellent mini series. gotta be sure to buy some vhs tapes (I have no DVR)


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

John Adams, the country's second president, was drawn to the study of law but faced pressure from his father to become a clergyman. He wrote that he found among the lawyers 'noble and gallant achievments" but among the clergy, the "pretended sanctity of some absolute dunces". Late in life he wrote: "Twenty times in the course of my late reading, have I been upon the point of breaking out, "This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it!"

It was during Adam's administration that the Senate ratified the Treaty of Peace and Friendship, which states in Article XI that "the government of the United States of America is not in any sense founded on the Christian Religion."


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It is not founded on the Christian religion, but a look through our history does show that we are based on Judeo-Christian morals.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> cool. looks to be one excellent mini series. gotta be sure to buy some vhs tapes (I have no DVR)


Here's one on Amazon.com for $30.
http://www.amazon.com/NS-1DVDR-Insi...4?ie=UTF8&s=audio-video&qid=1204256838&sr=1-4


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Here's one on Amazon.com for $30.
> http://www.amazon.com/NS-1DVDR-Insi...4?ie=UTF8&s=audio-video&qid=1204256838&sr=1-4


I autotune, and dump the whole thing to dvd recorder


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Can a mod merge this thread? I noticed a couple other threads about this series were started after this one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Can a mod merge this thread? I noticed a couple other threads about this series were started after this one.


I only saw one other thread (link below) in the TV Show Talk forum, but it's OK as a stand-alone thread because it is discussing the first and second episodes...

John Adams: HBO mini-series: parts 1 and 2: OAD 3-16-2008


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Can a mod merge this thread? I noticed a couple other threads about this series were started after this one.





Drew2k said:


> I only saw one other thread (link below) in the TV Show Talk forum, but it's OK as a stand-alone thread because it is discussing the first and second episodes...
> 
> John Adams: HBO mini-series: parts 1 and 2: OAD 3-16-2008


Specific show threads (i.e., threads about specific episodes) are normally kept separate from general discussion threads, or threads that talk about an entire series for multiple episode programming... (or at least that's normally the case as I've seen...)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bdowell said:


> Specific show threads (i.e., threads about specific episodes) are normally kept separate from general discussion threads, or threads that talk about an entire series for multiple episode programming... (or at least that's normally the case as I've seen...)


100% agreement.


----------

